# Steroids why take them?



## bezerk2a (Mar 27, 2012)

Here to ask you guys about steroids and why people take them or in other words my opinion is roid users kinda drag the sport down.and there are supplements out there what have been banned well it all comes down to one thing why cheat?and why take short cuts?you may be big but your a weak man o look i weigh 310pounds of water but i bench like 80kg cause i cheat.yeah good progress.just want to know your guys opinion's on this subject and feel free to flame bitch or what ever just wanna get some view's, why cant you get big without them?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 27, 2012)

Start here -
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/natural-teen-bodybuilding/157296-reason-being-natural.html

GICH


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 27, 2012)

You can get big without them....but, you can get BIGGER with them. Glad I could help, stupid mother fucker.
I hate ignorant assholes like you.


----------



## NoCode8511 (Mar 27, 2012)

If youre not cheating, you don't want to win.


----------



## bdeljoose (Mar 27, 2012)

Also the increase in libido is awesome.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 27, 2012)

There a multiple reasons to take them.   Size, strength, and recovery are all aided.

Pro's in almost every sport use them, but some for different reasons.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 27, 2012)

To sum it up...OP is mad that the juiceheads are bigger and stronger than he is. He's jelly.


----------



## TonyMack (Mar 27, 2012)

Cause your girl wants a guy that has more testosterone than a grizzly bear during salmon season. Just ask her why, then you'll have your answer.


----------



## gixxermaniak (Mar 27, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> You can get big without them....but, you can get BIGGER with them. Glad I could help, stupid mother fucker.
> I hate ignorant assholes like you.





Go Ben go


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 27, 2012)

hahahaha. I'm trying to play nice. It's hard work LOL


----------



## vicious 13 (Mar 27, 2012)

Negged for making me mad who to judge what's cheating what exactly am I cheating at


----------



## bezerk2a (Mar 28, 2012)

my point is a guy who is natural is twice the man of steroids.one you cant eat enough so you cheat are you training for mr olymp?no your a normal guy who has to cheat to look big full of water get off your roids and you will be possibly still be good but hey roid users arnt the real deal so my view is you take roids to look big in your local gym and anyone can smell a roid user from a mile away.big natural and bulky or lean is the real deal not some fake bitch who tells everyone he dosent take them, iam not trying to piss people off or get people off roids im just stateing facts.who is better big natural guy or steroid freak who cant get there without drugs.i have more respect and look up to the guy who aint on roids.example kids idol like The rock if he took roids would it be good?no alot of kids would think its okay to talk them and it causes deaths, serious side effects and even ilness.i think a lifter who is off roids and dose it naturally is alot fitter alot stronger. thanks  for replys enjoyed reading em idc if you flame.


----------



## bezerk2a (Mar 28, 2012)

look you cheat, your artificial go back to your gym do it natural and lose all the water you have in you.and then look in the mirror for who you really are fat juice head.nah people on juice aint stronger than me load of shit.dont tell me to do research when you just simply said somthing that makes no sense.a guy on roids blows up within month's i been training years he may be bigger than me in 8month cause of water.but im still 4x as strong.i dont need roids i need meat, that makes me a meathead not juicehead. i respect your replys and tbh kinda funny how much it annoys you.must mean its true huh?


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Mar 28, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> You can get big without them....but, you can get BIGGER with them. Glad I could help, stupid mother fucker.
> I hate ignorant assholes like you.



Welcome to IM. AAS are delicious, but no one on this board uses them. LOL.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 28, 2012)

bezerk2a said:


> look you cheat, your artificial go back to your gym do it natural and lose all the water you have in you.and then look in the mirror for who you really are fat juice head.nah people on juice aint stronger than me load of shit.dont tell me to do research when you just simply said somthing that makes no sense.a guy on roids blows up within month's i been training years he may be bigger than me in 8month cause of water.but im still 4x as strong.i dont need roids i need meat, that makes me a meathead not juicehead. i respect your replys and tbh kinda funny how much it annoys you.must mean its true huh?


Post up a picture of your great physique, holding a sign that says "IronMag". Bet you wont. Another natty bitch bites the dust. Sorry, son.


----------



## redz (Mar 28, 2012)

I`m 260lbs and doubt this would have ever been possible without juicing. You still have to workout hard and diet right. Some people naturally have twice the hormone levels of others so why live with that? when you don`t have to.


----------



## dumped2k (Mar 28, 2012)

Lmao...are you saying the rock DIDN'T take steroids? REALLY?! Hahaha wow...


----------



## Lang (Mar 28, 2012)

dumped2k said:


> Lmao...are you saying the rock DIDN'T take steroids? REALLY?! Hahaha wow...



...and Professional Wrestling is real! ....well, it is isn't it?


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 28, 2012)

wrogn section bro this should be in open chat or anything goes, so that way i can tell u and all ur puss ball natty friends that i will fuck your face, but since its not in AG i will just kindly say that just pin and stop being a peasant =)


short cuts HAHAH my tranny dick short cuts EVERYONE i know i juice works harder and eats better then all  the "natty" guy


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 28, 2012)

P.S. i dropped the neg hammer on this kid wtf bro?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 28, 2012)

mfw op is 14 years old on bsn nitrix


----------



## vicious 13 (Mar 28, 2012)

Bro u don't know what your talking about testosterone is what makes a man a man so how could having more make u less of a man second I'm 165 7% bf so what water and bloat are you talking about no I dont cheat I'm a carpenter and a fighter I use them to help recover your a moron bro let me go start a thread and tell everyone to bash me...if being natural makes u feel good that's awesome shooting testosterone makes me feel like a god and 9 out of 10 people don't think I roid tell they see me pushing up 3 plates again I'm 165lbs


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 28, 2012)

also i hate to be that guy.. but the rock did use gear.



ugh just feel like i told a 4 year old that santa doesnt exist.. had to happen tho





dont waste your time guys.. if Op isnt trolling.. he'll be one of us soon. How do I know? I used to think/talk the same way when i was a kid, and baby look at me now


----------



## TonyMack (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey Bezerka, while you are studying about athleticism and being a man, perhaps you should study a little grammar. It would make your baseless rants at little easier to read.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 28, 2012)

I take them to make my penis bigger and harder.  This OP is fucking illiterate and can't even spell properly yet bashes roids.  I seriously couldn't read most of what he wrote.  The world's full of retards.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 28, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> You can get big without them....but, you can get BIGGER with them. Glad I could help, stupid mother fucker.
> I hate ignorant assholes like you.



This


----------



## bezerk2a (Mar 28, 2012)

i dont know alot about steroids but no need to flame me for dissing them.name some steroids then or supplements what you can take to add serious size.i dont think i will go down the road of roids cause i dont respect em okay they they help you get bigger.so what roids do you guys take and what products?


----------



## twotuff (Mar 28, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> To sum it up...OP is mad that the juiceheads are bigger and stronger than he is. He's jelly.





I am bigger and stronger then probabaly 80% of this board and I am juice free.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 28, 2012)

twotuff said:


> I am bigger and stronger then probabaly 80% of this board and I am juice free.



Got any pictures to back up these e claims?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 28, 2012)

twotuff said:


> I am bigger and stronger then probabaly 80% of this board and I am juice free.



At this moment. When I met you a couple of months ago, you were on cycle.


----------



## booze (Mar 28, 2012)

bezerk2a said:


> i dont know alot about steroids but no need to flame me for dissing them.name some steroids then or supplements what you can take to add serious size.i dont think i will go down the road of roids cause i dont respect em okay they they help you get bigger.so what roids do you guys take and what products?



You don't no shit about gear and are scared which is why you bag them out. Do some of your own research and I'm sure you'll change your mind or at least be more receptive. And get off your high horse cock head.


----------



## twotuff (Mar 28, 2012)

booze said:


> You don't no shit about gear and are scared which is why you bag them out. Do some of your own research and I'm sure you'll change your mind or at least be more receptive. And get off your high horse cock head.




I agree do some research before making assumptions


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 28, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> To sum it up...OP is mad that the juiceheads are bigger and stronger than he is. He's jelly.


----------



## brazey (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## dumped2k (Mar 28, 2012)

Hahaha standard bursts the bubble...THE ROCK IS A USER! Fuck he's been a user since day one...open up your eyes kid...you'll learn one day


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 28, 2012)

The Rock is juiced out of his mind


----------



## Melodie (Mar 28, 2012)

I do prefer natural build over steroid build because in my past experience I have had bad relationships with those who use them because of the aggression. I do understand it does help build muscle a lot more faster then just the normal way of eating big and getting your daily protein. But I have heard of the things it can do to a person's body. Look at Arnold Schwarzenegger, he had to have heart surgery from the damage. Is it really worth the risk to take them? Surely you must look at the cons of steroids too, right?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 28, 2012)

Type in google.com and search "YOLO".


----------



## NoCode8511 (Mar 28, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Is it really worth the risk to take them? Surely you must look at the cons of steroids too, right?



Yes, it is worth the risk. I look at the pros/con's of everything and that is why I stay away from different compounds.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 28, 2012)

bezerk2a said:


> Here to ask you guys about steroids and why people take them or in other words my opinion is roid users kinda drag the sport down.and there are supplements out there what have been banned well it all comes down to one thing why cheat?and why take short cuts?you may be big but your a weak man o look i weigh 310pounds of water but i bench like 80kg cause i cheat.yeah good progress.just want to know your guys opinion's on this subject and feel free to flame bitch or what ever just wanna get some view's, why cant you get big without them?




please tell me of these banned supplements that make you big, to my knowledge the only banned or so called banned pro hormones are designer steroids, potent orals that were made back in the day but never widely used until being re discovered, you can thank Patrick Arnold for that, so anyway, for you i would prescribe 100mg a day of Superdrol for a period of six months??????...


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 28, 2012)

Melodie said:


> I do prefer natural build over steroid build because in my past experience I have had bad relationships with those who use them because of the aggression. I do understand it does help build muscle a lot more faster then just the normal way of eating big and getting your daily protein. But I have heard of the things it can do to a person's body. Look at Arnold Schwarzenegger, he had to have heart surgery from the damage. Is it really worth the risk to take them? Surely you must look at the cons of steroids too, right?



Arnold like many Americans had heart surgery at what age? He is no different to anyone else, also as far as Arnolds roid use, he was the opposite to todays pro’s, he built up to a show, so he was not ON all the time, these days its carrying as much mass as possible and then cutting, Arnolds prep was a classic combination used in the months prior to a show………i fing your post ignorant at best, roid rage is just a silly term, roids can turn an asshole into a bigger asshole.


----------



## Melodie (Mar 28, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Arnold like many Americans had heart surgery at what age? He is no different to anyone else, also as far as Arnolds roid use, he was the opposite to todays pro???s, he built up to a show, so he was not ON all the time, these days its carrying as much mass as possible and then cutting, Arnolds prep was a classic combination used in the months prior to a show?????????i fing your post ignorant at best, roid rage is just a silly term, roids can turn an asshole into a bigger asshole.



Fair enough  But I didnt use the term "roid rage" I simply just said I had bad experiences with aggression. Getting the shit beaten out of me by a steroid user is not a nice thing.


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 28, 2012)

OP... When I was a child, I spoke like a child, I thought like a child, I reasoned like a child. When I became a man, I gave up childish ways.... Man up and pin! Unless you really are a child then disregard that. 

No, but seriously. I used to think like you, then I realized my genetic potential would never allow me to be big. I respect the hell out of a guy if he is natty and big as fuck. I also respect someone who uses steroids, trains, and eats right because unless you do those last two things then you just fucking wastes your money. People like you think a juicer just sticks a needle in his ass and hits the weights, right? Wrong! Sometimes it takes more dedication while on cycle to achieve your goals than someone who achieves their goals natty. I know a couple natural BBs who totally agree with me by the way, they would just prefer not to use roids and you know what, that's fine. As for your comment about gains being mainly water, son you need to hit Google and do some research. You'll be surprised with what you find.


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 28, 2012)

This thread makes me smile


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 28, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> This thread makes me smile



Your avy makes me smile!


----------



## Calves of Steel (Mar 28, 2012)

I completely understand where this kid is coming from. When I was 14 i saw people in the gym that were 150, 160 lbs and fairly lean and I was like wow that guy is such an ass, he takes steroids I hate him, he would be smaller than me if he didn't take them. I got to 210 naturally, busted my ass and I'm very proud of it. I decided after that I wanted to bust my ass more. I wanted to work harder, and become bigger. Naturally, there is only so hard you can work, only so much you can eat, before there is no more positive effect to your body. In essence, as a natural, you can not work truly hard. Your body just can't handle it. It especially can't handle it if you had genetics like mine. People take steroids because they are MORE MOTIVATED, and want to work HARDER, but natural limits decide the point at which you are OVERTRAINING is pretty low. I was sick of bullshit 45 minute workouts, which were often overtraining on their own. I thought, how ridiculous for a person with the motivation to lift 3 hours a day, to do only 45 minutes because that's the most his body can recover from. So I took steroids, so I could WORK MORE, and put in more effort. It doesn't make anything easier. It enables more motivated people to put more into lifting without reaching the point of diminishing returns after a pathetic 45 minute sweat-free workout. And there's nothing cheaty or unfair about it. First time I ever benched all I could do was 95 pounds. Another friend of mine hit 175 his first time. That's unfair. HE did nothing for that. Just handed to him. At least when you juice, you have to learn SOOOO much shit in order to do it right and to actually gain from it.  It's more work for more gains.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 28, 2012)

Well said.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 28, 2012)

Melodie said:


> I do prefer natural build over steroid build because in my past experience I have had bad relationships with those who use them because of the aggression. I do understand it does help build muscle a lot more faster then just the normal way of eating big and getting your daily protein. But I have heard of the things it can do to a person's body. Look at Arnold Schwarzenegger, he had to have heart surgery from the damage. Is it really worth the risk to take them? Surely you must look at the cons of steroids too, right?



arnold had a congenital heart defect.. look up the word "congenital".. bet you think steoids killed zyzz too huh? (may he rest in peace.. forever mirin' you bro)

god you people are fucking stupid


----------



## supaman23 (Mar 28, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:


> I completely understand where this kid is coming from. When I was 14 i saw people in the gym that were 150, 160 lbs and fairly lean and I was like wow that guy is such an ass, he takes steroids I hate him, he would be smaller than me if he didn't take them. I got to 210 naturally, busted my ass and I'm very proud of it. I decided after that I wanted to bust my ass more. I wanted to work harder, and become bigger. Naturally, there is only so hard you can work, only so much you can eat, before there is no more positive effect to your body. In essence, as a natural, you can not work truly hard. Your body just can't handle it. It especially can't handle it if you had genetics like mine. People take steroids because they are MORE MOTIVATED, and want to work HARDER, but natural limits decide the point at which you are OVERTRAINING is pretty low. I was sick of bullshit 45 minute workouts, which were often overtraining on their own. I thought, how ridiculous for a person with the motivation to lift 3 hours a day, to do only 45 minutes because that's the most his body can recover from. So I took steroids, so I could WORK MORE, and put in more effort. It doesn't make anything easier. It enables more motivated people to put more into lifting without reaching the point of diminishing returns after a pathetic 45 minute sweat-free workout. And there's nothing cheaty or unfair about it. First time I ever benched all I could do was 95 pounds. Another friend of mine hit 175 his first time. That's unfair. HE did nothing for that. Just handed to him. At least when you juice, you have to learn SOOOO much shit in order to do it right and to actually gain from it.  It's more work for more gains.



Bravo!!!


----------



## Calves of Steel (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks guys haha. It was my rant but I'm pretty passionate about it!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 28, 2012)

how is it cheating?

If you are competing as a pro bodybuilder, EVERYONE is using, therefore you aren't cheating...

Tiger Woods got laser eye surgery, allowing him to see further than the average person...so i guess he is cheating too, and should not be allowed to play golf.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 28, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> how is it cheating?
> 
> If you are competing as a pro bodybuilder, EVERYONE is using, therefore you aren't cheating...
> 
> Tiger Woods got laser eye surgery, allowing him to see further than the average person...so i guess he is cheating too, and should not be allowed to play golf.



All his affairs gave him blurred vision, he had to see from a distance in case the wife was running at him LOL

Top sports people use different drugs to help with recovery, this is there lively hood and they protect it by doing what is necessary. There are so many recreational AAS users out there, you wouldnt know who is on what, but in the pro ranks there are how many guys? You have to have the work ethic, the genetics, the AAS, the GH, the slin etc to be one of these and the finances. If you dont have the ethic or genetics then the rest wont make much difference at all. Look at Frank Zane, he is a healthy looking guy, he is in his sixties and was no natty?


----------



## BUCKY (Mar 29, 2012)

steroids are not magic pills. I was expecting to get huge on my first 8 week cycle. Not true. The strength was there. Didn't Schwarzenegger take 3-4 years to get to where he is prior to his first Mr. Olympia win? It's like would you rather have just milk or milk with protein powder. The wise choice would be milk with protein powder.



NoCode8511 said:


> If youre not cheating, you don't want to win.


----------



## booze (Mar 29, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Fair enough  But I didnt use the term "roid rage" I simply just said I had bad experiences with aggression. Getting the shit beaten out of me by a steroid user is not a nice thing.



But being beaten by a natural gym goer is?! Steroid users aren't the only violent people in the world.
My attitude doesn't change when I'm on an my fiance jabs me. There is no change except physically.
If you're a Dick head naturally, gear is most likely going to exaggerate that. Luckily I'm not a Dick head.


----------



## vicious 13 (Mar 29, 2012)

Bro u asked to be flamed you gave us the go ahead


----------



## vicious 13 (Mar 29, 2012)

Haha steroids cause wife beating haha I don't think so I'm sorry that happened no man should touch a woman but blaming roids no no no


----------



## vicious 13 (Mar 29, 2012)

Beer causes more domestic violence


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 29, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Beer causes more domestic violence



The Super Bowl has the highest reported domestic disturbances out of any day in the year... why?? Cause what of what this guy said... beer!!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 29, 2012)

This thread has made me see the light. After this cycle, I'm going to come off completely, and be a weak little natty bitch. Thanks.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Mar 29, 2012)

guys should we really be trying to talk this KID into takeing gear really  men.kid stay natty work hard and dont do drugs and stay in school.haha guys i am going to heaven you are all going to hell.jk


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 29, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Fair enough  But I didnt use the term "roid rage" I simply just said I had bad experiences with aggression. Getting the shit beaten out of me by a steroid user is not a nice thing.



stop dating assholes.. 


girls never seem to learn.. give them a hammer and they will beat themselves over the head with it


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 29, 2012)

All gear users are going to heaven. Jesus only wants the most jerked and tan people to be in his army.


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 29, 2012)

^^^^he knows


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 29, 2012)

bezerk2a said:


> my point is a guy who is natural is twice the man of steroids.one you cant eat enough so you cheat are you training for mr olymp?no your a normal guy who has to cheat to look big full of water get off your roids and you will be possibly still be good but hey roid users arnt the real deal so my view is you take roids to look big in your local gym and anyone can smell a roid user from a mile away.big natural and bulky or lean is the real deal not some fake bitch who tells everyone he dosent take them, iam not trying to piss people off or get people off roids im just stateing facts.who is better big natural guy or steroid freak who cant get there without drugs.i have more respect and look up to the guy who aint on roids.example kids idol like The rock if he took roids would it be good?no alot of kids would think its okay to talk them and it causes deaths, serious side effects and even ilness.i think a lifter who is off roids and dose it naturally is alot fitter alot stronger. thanks  for replys enjoyed reading em idc if you flame.



I dunno bro, I was told I was a steroid user when I was all natural. Now that I am a steroid user I am still told I am a steroid user...

Personally its all about your goals and what you are willing to do to get there. I am the strongest guy in my gym in my weight class in bench, curls, shoulders and triceps. I held this title when i was natural and I hold it now as a juicer... Nothing has really changed. I am still better then everyone else in those categories and I am training to be better in legs and deadlift...

Not really sure your gripe against steroids... hell you can make similar arguments about the zillion supplements on the market and how those are "cheating" as well.

In any case, hope you figure it out. If natural is for you then go for it.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 29, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> All gear users are going to heaven. Jesus only wants the most jerked and tan people to be in his army.



^ You see the light, B. You must be yoked to get a pass to train with Jesus!!


----------



## NoCode8511 (Mar 29, 2012)

BUCKY said:


> steroids are not magic pills. I was expecting to get huge on my first 8 week cycle. Not true. The strength was there. Didn't Schwarzenegger take 3-4 years to get to where he is prior to his first Mr. Olympia win? It's like would you rather have just milk or milk with protein powder. The wise choice would be milk with protein powder.



Nagged for not even lifting and being a troll


----------



## icarus (Mar 29, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:


> I completely understand where this kid is coming from. When I was 14 i saw people in the gym that were 150, 160 lbs and fairly lean and I was like wow that guy is such an ass, he takes steroids I hate him, he would be smaller than me if he didn't take them. I got to 210 naturally, busted my ass and I'm very proud of it. I decided after that I wanted to bust my ass more. I wanted to work harder, and become bigger. Naturally, there is only so hard you can work, only so much you can eat, before there is no more positive effect to your body. In essence, as a natural, you can not work truly hard. Your body just can't handle it. It especially can't handle it if you had genetics like mine. People take steroids because they are MORE MOTIVATED, and want to work HARDER, but natural limits decide the point at which you are OVERTRAINING is pretty low. I was sick of bullshit 45 minute workouts, which were often overtraining on their own. I thought, how ridiculous for a person with the motivation to lift 3 hours a day, to do only 45 minutes because that's the most his body can recover from. So I took steroids, so I could WORK MORE, and put in more effort. It doesn't make anything easier. It enables more motivated people to put more into lifting without reaching the point of diminishing returns after a pathetic 45 minute sweat-free workout. And there's nothing cheaty or unfair about it. First time I ever benched all I could do was 95 pounds. Another friend of mine hit 175 his first time. That's unfair. HE did nothing for that. Just handed to him. At least when you juice, you have to learn SOOOO much shit in order to do it right and to actually gain from it.  It's more work for more gains.



God damn this is so true. 

The only reason why I am still natural is because I scared myself with all the side effects and wasn't sure I could use steroids properly. 

Yet I see other people use them like this skinny ass kid who hasnt even been lifting 2 years but now looks alot bigger and pretty damn good. 

Time to nut up or shut up and go the next level I think, fuck being that guy whos been lifting for 15 years and still not getting where he wants to be. I'm gonna try and contact some guy I know and get the specifics and tear some ass.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 29, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> stop dating assholes..
> 
> 
> girls never seem to learn.. give them a hammer and they will beat themselves over the head with it



Damn this is so true. To this DAY I do not understand why women do this shit! 

I have friends who are dating assholes and sometimes I want to ask them, "Do you like to be treated like crap?"


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 30, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Damn this is so true. To this DAY I do not understand why women do this shit!
> 
> I have friends who are dating assholes and sometimes I want to ask them, "Do you like to be treated like crap?"



not even joking bro..


then they come to me and are like "Why are all guys assholes?"

the assholes they date arent even strong or muscular at all.. they definitely arent the "bad boys".. they are just mean...immature..assholes


girls like melodie would rather blame the fact that they allow themselves to be treated poorly.. on steroids.. they just dont want to recognize their hopeless stupidity


----------



## sar012977 (Mar 30, 2012)

bezerk2a said:


> i dont know alot about steroids but no need to flame me for dissing them.name some steroids then or supplements what you can take to add serious size.i dont think i will go down the road of roids cause i dont respect em okay they they help you get bigger.so what roids do you guys take and what products?



first thing you need to do is work on your fucked up grammar and english... you can even put a sentence together!  And honestly, there is no need for you to come on the board and so call "diss" steroids if you kno nothing about them...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 30, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> not even joking bro..
> 
> 
> then they come to me and are like "Why are all guys assholes?"
> ...



This^^^^

That's why I like going after older women 

99.9% of the time, they are past the "I want a bad boy" stage and on to the "I want to be manhandled by MAN!" stage :anal:


----------



## eng (Mar 30, 2012)

OP start squatting like a mother fucker


----------



## bjg (Mar 30, 2012)

bezerk2a said:


> Here to ask you guys about steroids and why people take them or in other words my opinion is roid users kinda drag the sport down.and there are supplements out there what have been banned well it all comes down to one thing why cheat?and why take short cuts?you may be big but your a weak man o look i weigh 310pounds of water but i bench like 80kg cause i cheat.yeah good progress.just want to know your guys opinion's on this subject and feel free to flame bitch or what ever just wanna get some view's, why cant you get big without them?




you are right steroids ruined the sport of bodybuilding. bigbenj said you get big naturally but you get bigger with steroids and here is the answer: steroid users are mostly (i say mostly) mentally ill they often suffer from an inferiority complex always wanting to get bigger at any cost and health risk.
The fact is that you cannot cheat nature, and as you said most of the size is water and fake muscle and strenght that is short lived. 
and if a guy is training to please women then he is also mentally ill. And by the way women do not like apes on steroids and your dick does not get harder when you are on steroids,,,,,all that is absolute crap..i can even assure you that from all the people i have seen pound per pound natural people were stronger than steroid users..i have never seen a guy on steroids in my weight class stronger than  i am..even  now at my age.
Even if steroids are going to make me stronger and bigger i really don't give a shit ..i find pleasure and achievement in training and being healthy ...for me steroids is cheating and beats my purpose of staying healthy.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 30, 2012)

I actually agree to an extent with the above here.   Steroids have kind of killed bodybuilding, at least the massive amounts they take now.    The truth is they have been taking steroids since the 70's at least.


Steroids however saved baseball.   If it wasn't for Mark McGuire and Sammy Sosa MLB could easy be defunct by now.

Football is king, at least in America and all those guys are juiced out of their minds.   Unless you think a guy can be 6-4 350 lbs and bench press a Bentley naturally.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 30, 2012)

Somebody lied to you when they said they prefer little natty guys over gorillas.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 30, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Somebody lied to you when they said they prefer little natty guys over gorillas.



Look at pre-steroid era bodybuilders.... I.e. those from the 50s... not too impressive.

http://www.classicbodybuilders.com/bodybuilder/martinadams/martinadams3.jpg

http://www.classicbodybuilders.com/bodybuilder/louisabele1.jpg

sorry I don't see the option for attachments anymore


----------



## PurePersian (Mar 30, 2012)

bjg said:


> most of the size is water and fake muscle.


Do you know what muscle is comprised of? Water.. and ... fat... 70-80% water bro.. So Yeah.. More water = More Muscle...


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

So, if i was to do 5 gram of test per week, plus 1 gram of tren per week will i get big? Probably no, i don’t have the genetics, i will gain some sized but i wont be no pro, you only have to look at Dave Palumbo to see what i mean……….


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Mar 30, 2012)

You know folks can argue their point on taking or not taking steroid as it is or isn't a way of cheating.  However it lies to the reality that whatever you believe to be cheating may not be perceived as such from another person's point of view.  However to be a good citizen, friend, wife, husband etc...and take steroids is no different IMO to the person who takes a multivitamin.  Yes I know that a multivitamin are too different sides of the hemisphere in this conversation but my point is why do you take that multivitamin/steroid?  From whatever fence you are you looking from some consider steroids to be a form of all over health through responsible cycling will and same is the person who takes a multivitamin for some reason.  Why are steroids consider extreme in comparison to OLD supplements?  Because news, media, government and so on have label the use of steroids “performance enhancing” drug illegal and a cheater. Well what if you where to take way above the recommended dose of a multivitamin around 8-10 everyday for 10-on up?  Don’t you think there eventually going to be some wazoo sides through “over use of an OTC” product and folks will blame as they have for and till the end of times the reason why they died is because abuse of the product and because they were so consumed where their appearance blah, blah, blah would eventually lead up to big brother (FDA) control our FREEDOM OF CHOICE by banning the compound(s) that “maybe the cause” of the individuals death when the reality that he or she is freaking idioooottt and irresponsible.  Why would docs continue to WRITE scripts for AAS if they felt it was a true harm to the body?  Money first response second is because it has been PROVEN time and time and time and time and did I say time that if administered properly and RESPONSIBLLY AAS will improve over health and over and assist with over load of health issue one may have.  Just my opinion though.  I just work here part time and don’t use AAS but use battery acid and saw dust and haven’t had issues yet, but I just started yesterday.  I should be good I think, does the WORLD, politicians and the media have input on what is good, bad, ugly or possibly cheating here?  Just want to stay legit as I just started about an hour ago.  Lastly can I use the same pin????  LOL.


----------



## machinist9 (Mar 30, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> guys should we really be trying to talk this KID into takeing gear really  men.kid stay natty work hard and dont do drugs and stay in school.haha guys i am going to heaven you are all going to hell.jk


You get free gear in hell.lol


----------



## Calves of Steel (Mar 31, 2012)

bjg said:


> you are right steroids ruined the sport of bodybuilding. bigbenj said you get big naturally but you get bigger with steroids and here is the answer: steroid users are mostly (i say mostly) mentally ill they often suffer from an inferiority complex always wanting to get bigger at any cost and health risk.
> The fact is that you cannot cheat nature, and as you said most of the size is water and fake muscle and strenght that is short lived.
> and if a guy is training to please women then he is also mentally ill. And by the way women do not like apes on steroids and your dick does not get harder when you are on steroids,,,,,all that is absolute crap..i can even assure you that from all the people i have seen pound per pound natural people were stronger than steroid users..i have never seen a guy on steroids in my weight class stronger than  i am..even  now at my age.
> Even if steroids are going to make me stronger and bigger i really don't give a shit ..i find pleasure and achievement in training and being healthy ...for me steroids is cheating and beats my purpose of staying healthy.



 This entire post is a load of bullshit. Bjg, you brag and brag and brag and brag, but never have the guts to post a picture. You make these bold claims. It's not until you use steroids that you realize just how little of your body mass really was muscle and how much of it was water and fat. You can't have truly hard muscles naturally. You can call them whatever you want, but give a guy tren and winny and let him do his work and his muscles will be 5 times as solid and hard and proteinaceous as they could ever possibly be naturally. And quite honestly, that applies to your dick as well. Using test has made sex AMAZING. You wouldn't know, you've never tried it. Also, I've always loved training and trying to get bigger, and I don't consider myself sick for deciding to cut a little to please my girlfriend. Most of my friends hit the gym to make their girlfriends happy and I wouldn't call that sick at all. It's like saying a woman that dresses nicely to please her spouse is sick. But my girl has been so much more impressed by sex since I have been on testosterone. Pound for pound naturals are stronger give me a break. Just look at the tested and untested divisions in powerlifting and their records. And as far as cheating nature...you can say that about anything. Taking antibiotics is "cheating nature" and it's helped people live far longer than they could otherwise. IMO there is no such thing as cheating nature. I don't know where you get off thinking that passing judgement and insults towards others is fine but using hormones to train harder and achieve more is so sick.


----------



## SouthsideCigar (Mar 31, 2012)

To the OP. What about someone who has naturally low Testosterone? He would be at a disadvantage against people with normal T levels. So if God gave everyone different levels of natural T, who is to say that taking Testosterone is cheating? 
If you don't want to take it then don't, but I don't see the point in bashing people who do? 
Curt Shilling was able to pitch in the ALCS against the Yankees because he took cortisone shots, which is totally legal in professional sports. Is that cheating nature because he was able to play through an injury? The media demonizes steroids over all other drugs and it is guys like you that believe the hype.

Dave


----------



## Robalo (Mar 31, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Fair enough  But I didnt use the term "roid rage" I simply just said I had bad experiences with aggression. Getting the shit beaten out of me by a steroid user is not a nice thing.



Testosterone makes me the kindest man on earth, that's why, this time, there's no coming off. YEAH BABY!!!


----------



## bjg (Mar 31, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:


> This entire post is a load of bullshit. Bjg, you brag and brag and brag and brag, but never have the guts to post a picture. You make these bold claims. It's not until you use steroids that you realize just how little of your body mass really was muscle and how much of it was water and fat. You can't have truly hard muscles naturally. You can call them whatever you want, but give a guy tren and winny and let him do his work and his muscles will be 5 times as solid and hard and proteinaceous as they could ever possibly be naturally. And quite honestly, that applies to your dick as well. Using test has made sex AMAZING. You wouldn't know, you've never tried it. Also, I've always loved training and trying to get bigger, and I don't consider myself sick for deciding to cut a little to please my girlfriend. Most of my friends hit the gym to make their girlfriends happy and I wouldn't call that sick at all. It's like saying a woman that dresses nicely to please her spouse is sick. But my girl has been so much more impressed by sex since I have been on testosterone. Pound for pound naturals are stronger give me a break. Just look at the tested and untested divisions in powerlifting and their records. And as far as cheating nature...you can say that about anything. Taking antibiotics is "cheating nature" and it's helped people live far longer than they could otherwise. IMO there is no such thing as cheating nature. I don't know where you get off thinking that passing judgement and insults towards others is fine but using hormones to train harder and achieve more is so sick.



to bigbenj also: you were not born when i was dating women....and the truth is most women think of guys on steroids as follows: stupid and dumb and sexually useless......and wrong again steroids will totally ruin your sex life by the time you grow up you will be needing viagara. and wrong again you can build much better quality muscle naturally and all the pros in the world will tell you if they had the choice they would be natural. and wrong again i competed in judo , in weight lifting , in track and field and pound per pound it was always a natty girl( as you say who wins), of course juicers are more consistent but there was always that talented natty who there to beat them. By the way tested and untested competition is all crap because whether it is tested or not does not mean you are natural at all. And granted, your chances are you will be stronger than yourself as a natty if you takes steroids but it does not mean you will be stronger than other nattys.  steroids are only good for higher competitions in bodybuilding ONLY. even in track and field there is always a natty there who wins. A very simple example : give me one of the fastest football player on the field full of steroids and i give you a 5ft girl who can beat him running ..so you see? it is not all in the muscles...steroids give you the look ..and again not even. i would choose to have a steeve reeves body in his early days 
anytime before having a jay cutler body.
And wrong again if you are on steroids you don't train harder at all ..ive trained with juicers all my life and they tend to run out of gas very early.
If i don't post any pic is because i am not a teenager and  i have my reasons ..one of them is : I HAVE nothing to prove especially to you..but don't worry i will in time...


----------



## bjg (Mar 31, 2012)

And i forgot to mention that unlike many nattys ..i never used that as an excuse saying for example: oh yes he is stronger  but he is on steroids....that is a lame excuse for me....i am natural and i see no problem at all when training with a juicer and if he is stronger ..no excuses for me at all ..i just train hard...and i feel no threat from juicers and have no problems with them..most of my training partners are juicers...
taking roids to me mean that you want to achieve your goals by any means ..like you want to make money then  it is ok to steal  sort of as long as you achieve your goals..and that is the danger of this new generation. There is a certain morality towards yourself in bodybuilding ....
I understand a 40 years old who has been training for 20 years and wanting to experiment a bit with steroids ..but unfortunately juicers are mostly young dumbasses who lack any guidance and help with a fucked up attitude...
In short if i had to give my son an advice then it would be to stay away from steroids and that in the long run you won't be any better with them.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

Brutal jealousy towards juicers.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 31, 2012)

i hate being even stronger...faster...tougher...
i hate being little leaner
hate being more sure of myself...i hate having fuking boners all the time....my wife whimpering an moaning gets on my nerves


steroids suck


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 31, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Brutal jealousy towards juicers.



Notice how we hear about his amazing physique, but see zero pics to back the claim?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm not holding my breath lol

Plus, he said he's like 5'3 or some shit, so it wouldn't be hard for him to fill out his frame.

I feel bad though. He's brutally jealous of the juicers, and, he's short as shit


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 31, 2012)

a 5 ft 3 man?!!!!??


bwhahahahahahahahaha

punt his little ass like a football


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

This will only end one of two ways. Either he never posts a pic, or, he posts a pic and we all laugh at him for talking like he's something special. mark my words.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 31, 2012)

redz said:


> I`m 260lbs and doubt this would have ever been possible without juicing. You still have to workout hard and diet right. Some people naturally have twice the hormone levels of others so why live with that? when you don`t have to.



there has never been a 260 pound ripped natty....ever


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 31, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Arnold like many Americans had heart surgery at what age? He is no different to anyone else, also as far as Arnolds roid use, he was the opposite to todays pro???s, he built up to a show, so he was not ON all the time, these days its carrying as much mass as possible and then cutting, Arnolds prep was a classic combination used in the months prior to a show?????????i fing your post ignorant at best, roid rage is just a silly term, roids can turn an asshole into a bigger asshole.



arnold was in his 50s when he had a heart precedure to fix a leaky valve....could have hapened to anyone....i guess a huge lardass dropping dead at the same time would be "natural causes"


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 31, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> The Rock is juiced out of his mind



even DIAMOND DALLAS PAGE AND SHAWN MICHAELS ADMIT TO ROIDS...HEAVY....AND THEY BOTH SKINNY

YOU BET YOUR ASS AT 6 FT 4 275 POUNDS THE ROCK LOVES JUICE


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i hate being even stronger...faster...tougher...
> i hate being little leaner
> hate being more sure of myself...i hate having fuking boners all the time....my wife whimpering an moaning gets on my nerves
> 
> ...


What a terrible life.....


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't think people realize how many people use gear.
50 cent probably juices
Michael Phelps probably juices
Christian Bale probably juices
The nobody who played Thor probably juices
Tons of female celebs probably use clen, t3, dnp, etc., etc. to get back to normal weight after pregnancy. One month after delivery and all the baby fat is gone. That's not natural.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 31, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> i don't think people realize how many people use gear.
> 50 cent probably juices
> michael phelps probably juices
> christian bale probably juices
> ...



tonya was 130 when she had the baby....she was 105 when she left the hospital....if you dont get to be a blimp it comes off faster


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 31, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I don't think people realize how many people use gear.
> 50 cent probably juices
> Michael Phelps probably juices
> Christian Bale probably juices
> ...



If you watched bigger, faster, stronger they show that Carl Lewis tested positive for something during the same Olympics that Ben Johnson got busted in.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> tonya was 130 when she had the baby....she was 105 when she left the hospital....if you dont get to be a blimp it comes off faster


I had a durr durr moment and was thinking who is tonya 
I believe it, but, look at the celebs. They don't even look like they had a baby. No stretch marks, no loose skin, nothing.


hoyle21 said:


> If you watched bigger, faster, stronger they show that Carl Lewis tested positive for something during the same Olympics that Ben Johnson got busted in.


I saw that. Tons of celebs, athletes, etc., juice. I would guesstimate 85-90% of NFL players are on the sauce.


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 31, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I don't think people realize how many people use gear.
> 50 cent probably juices
> Michael Phelps probably juices
> Christian Bale probably juices
> ...



Chris Hemsworth (Thor) def juiced! Look him up before the movie, he is a surfer. Pretty lean. They said he packed on 40lbs of muscle in 8 weeks just eating chicken every day?? Fuck that! I've seen the workout he did... no way he got that big in 8 weeks off of chicken alone! He was filming another movie at the time he was training for Thor also. Dude, Chris Evans (Capt American) same deal as Hemsworth... Almost ALL pro athletes use in one form or the other. Whether its real thing or stuff like Superdrol or DMZ. People who believe otherwise are ignorant and deserve to be bitch slapped.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 31, 2012)

The question should be, which Hollywood actor doesn't? 

Wait.....Nicholas cage turned down a role because he didn't want to "gear up"


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 31, 2012)

bigbenj;
I saw that. Tons of celebs said:
			
		

> 100% of NFL players are juicing.  90% of college players are juicing.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 31, 2012)

Chris evans has always been in good shape


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> 100% of NFL players are juicing.  90% of college players are juicing.


even the kickers and punters? hahahaha. I bet they are. When you are playing for millions of dollars, you try to get any advantage you can.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 31, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> even the kickers and punters? hahahaha. I bet they are. When you are playing for millions of dollars, you try to get any advantage you can.



Steroids increase longevity, and keep them healthy.   Isn't Jason Hanson like 60 now?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

Jason Hanson has single handedly won the lions half of their games 
Jason Hanson is one of the most loyal athletes I've ever seen.
Juice? hell yeah haha


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 31, 2012)

i would like to venture into this alternate reality that bjg calls home.


tell me bjg, since when is lower testosterone superior to higher testosterone?

id love to observe and document the mental acrobatics you have to perform to rationalize "less of a good thing" being better than "more of a good thing"


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 31, 2012)

> Chris evans has always been in good shape



True. But not when they casted him for Capt America.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Mar 31, 2012)

Most juicers are middle aged, have college degrees, and are successful in their careers.


----------



## bjg (Mar 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> a 5 ft 3 man?!!!!??
> 
> 
> bwhahahahahahahahaha
> ...


hehehehe i wish i 'll meet you some day to see that ....my son who is 6 ft tall says the same thing ..of course joking coz he knows better


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 31, 2012)

hold you like a little baby


change you diapy...little tiny child like man


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## Lang (Mar 31, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> also i hate to be that guy.. but the rock did use gear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Standard Donkey again."  I'll get ya next time!


----------



## bjg (Apr 1, 2012)

unlike what most say about natty's ...this is the true equation:
the more steroids you use... the pussy-ier you are.

note this does not apply to ckcrown ....he is ok i'll make an exception for him


----------



## NoCode8511 (Apr 1, 2012)

bjg said:


> unlike what most say about natty's ...this is the true equation:
> the more steroids you use... the pussy-ier you are.
> 
> note this does not apply to ckcrown ....he is ok i'll make an exception for him



Negged.... Will you do us all a favor and shut the fuck up! 

You come hear to bash steroids (in two different threads) but yet to put up any research studies.

Rep points for anyone who neg's this guy.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 1, 2012)

NoCode8511 said:


> Negged.... Will you do us all a favor and shut the fuck up!
> 
> You come hear to bash steroids (in two different threads) but yet to put up any research studies.
> 
> Rep points for anyone who neg's this guy.



lol he's just a troll


----------



## Melodie (Apr 2, 2012)

I feel so sorry for bezerk lol leveryone is so mean on here  except for a few people


----------



## btex34n88 (Apr 2, 2012)

You wont respect them until you take them. Most roid users dont just take steroids as soon as they start lifting. I lifted for 4-5 years before i even considered using them. I weighed the risks and decided it was something i wanted to do. There are side effects, but the gains arent something that occur rapidly unless your abusing them. They can be used safely, and my outlook on them is far from what it was when i was a teenager. The truth it's damn near impossible to find a top athlete today(in an aggressive sport) that isnt using some form of steroids/gh/peps. Our media says steroids kill people, they make your kill people and yourself...it's just not true. They have a bad rep because of what they've done in sports and our government uses our media to brain wash it's people into believing they're bad. How truthful is the media? 

I dont recommend steroids to the everyday lifter, only to someone who wants to use them and is serious about the sport. My biggest pet peave is when someone rips on a pro athlete for using steroids saying the only reason they accomplished something or became a star was because of steroids. If you believe this your a f'n idiot. Athleticism and determination are what create superstars...steroids just keep them in the game longer.


----------



## btex34n88 (Apr 2, 2012)

believe it or not this is probably true. I've seen some college athletes take some crazy cycles. I also knew a buddy who truly believed he could get into the NFL naturally. He trained his f'n ass off and didnt make it...hoped on the sauce and blew his old stats up, ended up signing with another team the following year.

The thing people dont realize is that why as an athlete would you not use them when A) They're readily available B) The guy to your left and right is on them C) your job depends on your success in a sport. Sorry that decision takes about 2 seconds


----------



## HtownN00b (Apr 8, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> You can get big without them....but, you can get BIGGER with them. Glad I could help, stupid mother fucker.
> I hate ignorant assholes like you.


 ^^^ thank you
The point is that this forum has an unexplainable amount of information..There is just so much it is like a fucking library.
People who use gear should reach their natural max. Some guys don???t even know what their plateau is so a lot of people will run massive stacks of compounds after training for 3 months. The whole point is do what floats your boat..People use gear to push themselves past their biological potential.


----------



## bjg (Apr 8, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> You wont respect them until you take them. Most roid users dont just take steroids as soon as they start lifting. I lifted for 4-5 years before i even considered using them. I weighed the risks and decided it was something i wanted to do. There are side effects, but the gains arent something that occur rapidly unless your abusing them. They can be used safely, and my outlook on them is far from what it was when i was a teenager. The truth it's damn near impossible to find a top athlete today(in an aggressive sport) that isnt using some form of steroids/gh/peps. Our media says steroids kill people, they make your kill people and yourself...it's just not true. They have a bad rep because of what they've done in sports and our government uses our media to brain wash it's people into believing they're bad. How truthful is the media?
> 
> I dont recommend steroids to the everyday lifter, only to someone who wants to use them and is serious about the sport. My biggest pet peave is when someone rips on a pro athlete for using steroids saying the only reason they accomplished something or became a star was because of steroids. If you believe this your a f'n idiot. Athleticism and determination are what create superstars...steroids just keep them in the game longer.


  You maybe right it is not because of steroids that an athlete is a top athlete however steroids helped him to become one ..maybe without then he could have done it too who knows ...but something for sure is that a natural talented top athlete will stay in the game longer and come out healthier.
unfortunately most steroids users are everyday gym lifters  not pro athletes. and i believe that it is possible that a natural athlete can beat a steroid user at top level competions relying only on his talent and technique and i also believe if a proathlete choses the natural way and trains smartly and embracing  
    his natural talent he can be a better athlete than if took steroids. TAKE some basket ball and soccer players in the 70's , take boxers from thE 70s'a take track and field record holders from the 60's they all operated on talent and some where still unbeaten till now.


----------

